# The low trajectory, high spinning wedge shot



## KJT123 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm looking for some expert advice here. 

I know this is a highly skilled shot and I'm not a highly skilled golfer, but I want to be able to play the low trajectory, high spinning wedge shot.

If you don't know what I'm on about, the shot that Rory played into the 18th yesterday, when it looked like he had just thinned it over the green, and then bounced and checked almost immediately. 

Can someone give me some tips on how to play this shot?


----------



## Lump (Jul 19, 2014)

You've picked one of the hardest shots to master.
First off, you need to be playing a premium ball. (Pro v1/B330/FGTour/Zstarâ€¦.etc) any of the mid range balls simply don't allow enough spin to be created.


----------



## the_coach (Jul 19, 2014)

High tariff shot which won't give the player the best chance of getting consistent results, without a good deal of skill many chunks & thins plus shots that just won't check up so go a ways past the pin. 

Starting off much easier to get some consistency to get up & down most often by using the body turn plus connected arm swing & learning through practice what different lengths of back & through swing (by using the clockface image) gives you distance-wise,  while allowing them to run out to the pin from the chosen landing spot.

But here's the high spinning check up.

[video=youtube_share;aei_u0eMrks]http://youtu.be/aei_u0eMrks[/video]


----------



## apj0524 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi, here's a couple of You Tub Vids, I have used the Andrew Rice one to try and learn this and watched Martin Kymer, takes a while to get it right but when you crack it feels good, my only advise is that I have only been able to pull the shot off on a tight lie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg8zIaah05I

Also Peter Finch is good

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGQUUHYZoeE


----------



## CMAC (Jul 20, 2014)

I find any decent ball struck 'properly' gets plenty of spin and checks.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 20, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I find any decent ball struck 'properly' gets plenty of spin and checks.
		
Click to expand...


Funny you should say that. 

About a week ago I was prattling about on hh he 8th green at my gaff. 

Playing my stock Pro V1x I can get the ball to 'slow up' after a bounce or two and find it easy to control distance. 

Played the same shot, several times, with a Bridgestone B330RX and found it less predictable.

When I try and play high spinning shots green side, I try and present as much loft as possible at impact. To do this I keep he ball position Centre stance, with a neutral shaft (Not forward leaning forward excessively), then make a back swing proportionate to the distance I need to carry the ball.

The one thing you can't do is slow down into impact. You have to commit fully to the shot.

These guys usually give some good tips out and explain spinning chip shots well:

[video=youtube_share;SCL8i9KS3gI]http://youtu.be/SCL8i9KS3gI[/video]


----------



## bobmac (Jul 22, 2014)

The one thing you can't do is slow down into impact. You have to commit fully to the shot.
		
Click to expand...

This is good advice and is often followed by 'keep the hands in front of the clubhead'

But................

For the more adventurous/brave/daft (you choose), try the oposite 

This should only be used when you have a good lie and there are no windows behind the flag.
For the greenside lob that needs to land softly,
Position the ball in the centre of your stance, 
weight central and hands centre.
Use quite a long backswing, then as you come into impact, slow down a little. Stop the hands at impact and let the club head go past your hands. This actually adds loft and with the slower swing means the ball will land softly.

This shot has to be practised and should only be tried off a good lie.
Also try not to use a wedge with too much bounce.

Or you could just reach for your 64


----------



## One Planer (Jul 22, 2014)

bobmac said:



			This is good advice and is often followed by 'keep the hands in front of the clubhead'

But................

For the more adventurous/brave/daft (you choose), try the oposite 

This should only be used when you have a good lie and there are no windows behind the flag.
For the greenside lob that needs to land softly,
Position the ball in the centre of your stance, 
weight central and hands centre.
*Use quite a long backswing, then as you come into impact, slow down a little. Stop the hands at impact and let the club head go past your hands. This actually adds loft and with the slower swing means the ball will land softly.
*
This shot has to be practised and should only be tried off a good lie.
Also try not to use a wedge with too much bounce.

Or you could just reach for your 64 

Click to expand...

I think the lad in the video I posted Bob says something similar regarding this :thup:


----------



## bobmac (Jul 22, 2014)

Gareth said:



			I think the lad in the video I posted Bob says something similar regarding this :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oops.
I dont normally watch the vids so apologies if I am repeating them


----------



## One Planer (Jul 22, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Oops.
I dont normally watch the vids so apologies if I am repeating them
		
Click to expand...

No worries Bob, it's nice to hear it from another pro. Makes it more legitimate.


----------



## KJT123 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the comments so far.

I tried it yesterday with my 50 degree wedge. 

I was getting the right trajectory but the ball just rolled out with no spin 

Grooves were clean and I was playing a Pro V1


----------



## One Planer (Jul 22, 2014)

KJT123 said:



			Thanks for the comments so far.

I tried it yesterday with my 50 degree wedge. 

I was getting the right trajectory but the ball just rolled out with no spin 

Grooves were clean and I was playing a Pro V1
		
Click to expand...

What's your most lofted wedge?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2014)

KJT123 said:



			Thanks for the comments so far.

I tried it yesterday with my 50 degree wedge. 

I was getting the right trajectory but the ball just rolled out with no spin 

Grooves were clean and I was playing a Pro V1
		
Click to expand...

What was the green like ? Hard or soft ? 

It's very hard get spin on a ball enough to get it to stop quickly on hard greens


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 22, 2014)

Gareth said:



			What's your most lofted wedge?
		
Click to expand...

guessing hes using the 50 as it has less bounce.... just a guess...


----------



## KJT123 (Jul 22, 2014)

Gareth said:



			What's your most lofted wedge?
		
Click to expand...

I've got a 60 degree wedge but when I use the same technique it just seems to pop up.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 22, 2014)

KJT123 said:



			I've got a 60 degree wedge but when I use the same technique it just seems to pop up.
		
Click to expand...

How long a shot are you looking to play?


----------



## KJT123 (Jul 22, 2014)

About 50 yards. Similar to Rory's shot into 18 on Friday, I can't seem to get a video of it


----------



## KJT123 (Jul 22, 2014)

A bit like this http://youtu.be/bzgujzC4764


----------



## apj0524 (Jul 22, 2014)

Works for me using my 52* trying to hit little draw, but not every time


----------



## the_coach (Jul 22, 2014)

Use say a 52ÂºGW (you can use a 56Âº 58Âº or 60Âº but the more loft the more skill you need to execute it as the higher static lofts makes it harder to do) ball is center of stance, hands just ahead on top of the front of the ball so minimum shaft lean, weight left. {you don't want hands well ahead with big shaft lean as this just makes it a good deal harder to do, as to get the low launching spinny you need to have the contact thats round about the 4th groove to be able to generate the spin friction needed with a swing that doesn't have a deal of clubhead speed) 

One thing even after setting up right, folks don't get the spin because the backswing was a ways too long so as they come in of ball off a to long backswing so are heavily decelerating through impact so no friction, low launch but little spin so runs out too far.

40 - 50 yards you only want your swing hands to hip height/waist height area, depends on how well a player get can good contact through any short swing you just have to practice to find the swing length, but much further back with backswing & you'll slow down to hit it if you do this shot will travel more or less on the traj you want & round about the correct distance to landing spot but it won't check up it will roll a good ways through.

But if you have a longer swing past hip height along with a fairly complete wrist set & with this you'll get the spin but hit it 20 yards past your landing spot. So instead of 40/50 yards it will fly 70 then check.

What you need is the hands to hip height backswing, but the right hand only really softens back on itself a little ways (same way it would say for 20 foot chip which then you'd keep through contact, you want this kind of right hand with this shot too)

You then have to keep this right wrist angle all the ways to & through impact, right hand only releases after strike, this is important as it enables the strike on ball to be lower on the face around that 4th groove, this is where you'll get the most friction, higher up the face because of the vertical face angle & the strike won't provide that friction in the contact.

The thing with just this soft right hand angle thats kept through impact, is then to get longer distance you need, as it's not with a hand set &release through strike, the speed from this shorter length swing comes from the chest rotation with a connected wide arc arm swing.

One player that perhaps it's easier to see this action on this shot (like the one he holed to go on to beat Tiger in his own comp on the 18th at Sherwood) is Zach Johnson, as he's very much a body rotation control player anyways. But watch him & you'll see less wrists along with the wide arc arm swing with the chest/body rotation as the way to get the speed so distance needed, very much smooth controlled acceleration through strike, not wristy, no big set.


----------



## sev112 (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok, stupid question
I've just dosed up on anti-histamine so might be a bit frazzled

How on earth does a "low trajectory high spinning" shot ever generate more spin than a higher lighted shot?
If you play it de lofted or with a Lower lofted club then it must have less spin?

Confused


----------



## russo (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm guessing that the ball on a higher trajectory shot will start to lose its spin up in the air as it spends more time airborne whereas on a lower trajectory, with less time airborne, will spin until it hits the ground and can then affect the balls movement


----------



## the_coach (Jul 22, 2014)

You can produce lots of spin from low or high short (40-75' kind of distance) pitch shots, when you learn how to hit the lower version does give you a lot of control. Which is why so many tour pros use the shot.
But as ever depends what in front of you as to which you'd choose to use & why.
You're using a lower loft but ball position is central hands level over front of ball (not 4" in front with a deloft) so the shaft has only a little forward lean, your right hand has a little angle to it but the motion is provided by a wide arc arm swing speed governed by a smooth accelerating chest turn, so the angle of approach is shallow no great deloft, no active hand action, you hold the angle presented more the true loft to the ball but the arm/chest action still gives a low launch angle & where the ball is struck & how gives it lots of spin.

[video=youtube_share;DwYufZUF5xc]http://youtu.be/DwYufZUF5xc[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Jul 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;eSowclJduew]http://youtu.be/eSowclJduew[/video]


----------



## KJT123 (Jul 22, 2014)

I've watched a number of videos with that Andrew Rice fella in. He really does seem to know an awful lot about wedge shots.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 22, 2014)

I took a video of myself practising this kind of little pitch a while back.  helps when the greens are more receptive.  into the wind is also a factor to keep in mind. 

[video=youtube;GRKkJmJH1SA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRKkJmJH1SA&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## KJT123 (Jul 22, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			I took a video of myself practising this kind of little pitch a while back.  helps when the greens are more receptive.  into the wind is also a factor to keep in mind. 

[video=youtube;GRKkJmJH1SA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRKkJmJH1SA&feature=youtu.be[/video]
		
Click to expand...

How do you keep your 60 degree so low?

When I use mine the ball just goes up and not very far.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 23, 2014)

that shot if I remember correctly was played, feet about 6 inches apart, ball centre, weight a little forward, hands a touch ahead, blade square then simply Phil's hinge and hold where the handle always stays ahead of the club head and give it a sharp dunt into the back of the ball hitting down.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 23, 2014)

KJT123 said:



			How do you keep your 60 degree so low?
		
Click to expand...

He thins it :whoo:


----------



## KJT123 (Jul 23, 2014)

Gareth said:



			He thins it :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Haha very good

To be fair he does get quite a bit of check on those shots. Impressive


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 23, 2014)

Gareth said:



			He thins it :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


you are not a million miles out! :thup:

[video=youtube;yQEBCaCSpyY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQEBCaCSpyY[/video]


----------



## sev112 (Jul 23, 2014)

the_coach said:



			.
[video=youtube_share;DwYufZUF5xc]http://youtu.be/DwYufZUF5xc[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Very good - along the lines of a not dissimilar argument on here from a few years back - the greater the friction at contact, and greater the time of the frictional contact, the closer the ball trajectory will be to the club path;  the less the friction the closer to the loft angle.

So it has nothing to do with de lofting, which is interesting because I am sure many people try to play these shots with a delotfed club off their back foot !

Thanks for the clarification - very useful


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 23, 2014)

KJT123 said:



			Thanks for the comments so far.

I tried it yesterday with my 50 degree wedge. 

I was getting the right trajectory but the ball just rolled out with no spin 

Grooves were clean and I was playing a Pro V1
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it was a LOFT problem   

:rofl:


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What was the green like ? Hard or soft ? 

It's very hard get spin on a ball enough to get it to stop quickly on hard greens
		
Click to expand...

I am afraid I have to disagree with this

counter intuitively what you actually want are tight fast green = these give you the best reaction to the proper spin elements on the ball.

soft greens react to trajectory in a way that firm greens will simply ignore.

if, by hard greens, you mean rock hard with the ball bouncing 6ft in the air then obviously I agree - but the ball will still grab faster when it finally comes to earth the third time on a tight green than a soft grassy one.


----------



## sev112 (Jul 23, 2014)

duncan mackie said:



			I am afraid I have to disagree with this

counter intuitively what you actually want are tight fast green = these give you the best reaction to the proper spin elements on the ball.

soft greens react to trajectory in a way that firm greens will simply ignore.

if, by hard greens, you mean rock hard with the ball bouncing 6ft in the air then obviously I agree - but the ball will still grab faster when it finally comes to earth the third time on a tight green than a soft grassy one.
		
Click to expand...

You may well be right, but Mr Pelz appears to disagree
He says the amount of indent is key, and that is a function of both angle of impact and softness


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 23, 2014)

sev112 said:



			So it has nothing to do with de lofting, which is interesting because I am sure many people try to play these shots with a delotfed club off their back foot !
		
Click to expand...


pretty sure you cant get that very low trajectory shot without de-lofting.  you use a high loft wedge to keep that spin loft up! :thup:


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 23, 2014)

sev112 said:



			You may well be right, but Mr Pelz appears to disagree
He says the amount of indent is key, and that is a function of both angle of impact and softness
		
Click to expand...

you simple won't get any indent on the type of shot under discussion on any decent green


----------

